# BSOD - driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal, Netio.sys, BitComet



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all,


Basic system information:
- Windows 7 Home Prem (Upgraded from Vista Home Prem)
- x86 (32-bit)
- About 8-9 months
- About 3 months, since Dec 2010
- Intel Centrino 2 Duo P8700 2.53GHz
- nVidia GeForce GT 240M 1GB
- MotherBoard - Unknown
- Power Supply - Stock


Some additional info:

Laptop model: ASUS N51Vn

- Network adaptor - Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
- Windows reports the drivers for the network adaptor and display cards are up to date (I checked online and they were as far as I could tell)

Recently my laptop was infected by Win32/Zbot.gen!W (removed 2010-02-27) and Alureon.CT (removed 2010-02-28), (Anti-Virus - MS Security Essentials) and since I've been getting random BSODs while downloading stuff using BitComet. I only experience BSODs while using BitComet, and BSODs may appear just 15~30mins into downloading, or after a few hours, sometimes it can last overnight without crashing (bluescreen).

I've also ran Windows Memory Diagnostic tool, no errors found.

I've got pics of 2 of the recent BSODs. I think they've been all the BSODs so far have said 'Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal' at the top and are 'Netio.sys' at the bottom. 

First post here hope I've done it right,
Thanks in advance for helping out!! :grin:


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Pics of the BSODs are here.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks on both BSOD screens - 

*0xd1* = a driver attempted to access pageable memory at a time when it should not have (IRQL process too high). Probable cause is listed as the Microsoft network subsystem driver netio.sys. The real culprit is hiding under the memory address range of netio.sys as it or the NT Kernel issued a call to the offending driver.

Run the Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

It will help flush out the offending driver.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me, I've attached here all the recent minidump files together with the one I just got after running the verifier, and a pic of the BSOD.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck in the screenshot - 

*0xc4 (0xf6,,,) * = Driver Verifier detected violation. The flagged driver = Synaptics Touchpad driver.

Update the synaptics touchpad driver --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4BD9-9E51-2497C146AF15&displaylang=en

If not able to find a driver there, go to system manufacturer's support web site.

The latest dump posted named the Microsoft network subsystem driver netio.sys as the probable cause. I believe it to be your Atheros L1c PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver - update it.

Atheros driver downloads --> http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx

If BSODs persist, run d/v again.

Please let me know how you make out.'

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, thanks for replying, unfortunately I've ran out of time to repair this bug until this Wed (i'm glad the BSODs only happens when I run BitComet), I shall report back then.

But I should note these drivers were last updated in the latest January and it was running until I got infected (shouldn't be to urgy to catch up with TV series), are there any reason why things'd only go wrong now (in early March)?


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

CenTiSoN said:


> Hi, thanks for replying, unfortunately I've ran out of time to repair this bug until this Wed (i'm glad the BSODs only happens when I run BitComet), I shall report back then.
> But I should note these drivers were last updated in the latest January and it was running until I got infected (shouldn't be to urgy to catch up with TV series), are there any reason why things'd only go wrong now (in early March)?


---------------------------------------

First off, your 'first Post here' is excellent, it makes everyone's job much easier, to get such good information! ;-)

Next, for your network adapter, uninstall the driver, by doing the following (don't worry, we'll be getting it back later, just be patient):
1) Start --> Control Panel --> All Control Panel Items --> Network and Sharing Center
2) Click on 'Change adapter settings', near the top-left
3) Click on your adapter, to highlight it, then right-click, and click on 'Properties'
4) In the Local Area Connection Properties window that pops up, click on 'Configure...'
5) In the 'Properties' window, click on the 'Driver' tab, then click on the 'Uninstall' button
6) When the uninstall has completed, reboot your computer
7) Windows 7 should now detect the 'new' hardware, and download and install the 'best' available driver for it

Also, some of the most recent nVidia graphics card drivers have had problems reported, so I am staying with the '195.62' driver, which has operated flawlessly on all 14 of my nVidia cards here, including:
3 x 9600 GSO
2 x 9600 GT
1 x 9800 GT
4 x GTS 250
1 x GTX 260
1 x GTX 275
2 x GTX 285

I do not use my systems for gaming, but I am running the '[email protected] GPU2 systray client software' on these Graphics cards. This software is very demanding, as it basically runs the Graphics cards at 100% utilization, all of the time.

So, I would suggest that you un-install your existing driver, and download and install the '195.62' driver.

You can download the version for your OS here:
WinXP 32-bit
WinXP 64-bit
Vista 32-bit
Vista 64-bit
Win7 32-bit
Win7 64-bit

The Vista and Win7 drivers are the same, but EVGA provided separate links, so I have done the same thing here.

Best regards,
Art


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi jcgriff2,



jcgriff2 said:


> The bugcheck in the screenshot -
> 
> *0xc4 (0xf6,,,) * = Driver Verifier detected violation. The flagged driver = Synaptics Touchpad driver.
> 
> ...


I've ran the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor, it said was my .net framework 1.1 won't work in Windows 7, but nothing about the synaptic touchpad driver :sigh:, i'll try to update it manually. (Do I need to upgrade my .NET framework version?)




jcgriff2 said:


> The latest dump posted named the Microsoft network subsystem driver netio.sys as the probale cause. I belkiebe it to be you Atheros L1c PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver - update it.
> 
> Atheros driver downloads --> http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! I was searching all over Atheros' website and couldn't find any drivers (the one on ASUS was older than the one my computer has)

The problem is I couldn't tell which one I should install, the "[89]AR813x_AR815x_v1.0.0.33_WHQL.rar" or the "AR81FamilyWinSetup_1.0.0.47_WHQL.rar"? 

My adapter is: Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

edit: I think the [89]AR813x_AR815x_v1.0.0.33_WHQL.rar should be the right one? I'm assuming that the 'x' is supposed to mean 1-9


I'll report back in a few days after updating these drivers, unless BSOD or there's more I can do.

Thanks!!



Hi Art,

Thanks for your advice. Sorry I think I might have mislead you, I meant my computer "was running _fine_ until I got infected". Was busy and had to run so didn't check what I had wrote, soz there.
But it's always good to know more anyways, thanks!


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Coming to mind, I've just remembered the reason why I removed the Synaptic touchpad driver in the first place (back in late Oct ish last year), it was because my keyboard was missing keystrokes while I typed.

I was advised to remove the driver to remove filtering of keystrokes, and let windows install a default version of the driver, which worked.

If I install the Synaptic touchpad driver again, is there a way which I can avoid the keystroke issue??

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't know that it was Synaptics that caused the issue - install it & see.


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

I think you're right. I was trying to uninstall the old synaptic touchpad driver this morning, and it BSODed on me :sigh:

I tried to uninstall it because in the newer synaptic driver version it said I had to. Is there a way I could get round this, or uninstall the old driver manually?

I should note that this is the first instance of BSODs when BitComet wasn't in use.

Attached is the minidump from when I attempted to uninstall the driver. (a few miniutes be4 this i had another BSOD from using BitComet)

Thanks,


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

For Synaptics driver, see if you can rename it. 

First create a system restore point - 
START | type *create* | create restore point 

Download zip file, extract *.reg* registry file and save to Documents folder. 2x-click on the .reg file and permit the registry merge.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...-file-my-desktop-takeown_icacls_jcgriff2_.zip

Go to \windows\system32\drivers and look for Synaptics driver - *syntp.sys* - RIGHT-click on it, select "Take Ownership". Rename it to *syntp.bak*. Install new Synaptics driver.


The bugcheck on the dump = *0xd1* = driver attempted improper access of pageable memory. Atheros driver is the likely culprit - *L1C62x86.sys*

Create another system restore point an try one of the drivers. If no-go, run system restore using restore point you just made. Then try the other driver.

Another issue has now come up - 
The Microsoft MSDL SYM site used to obtain symbol files to identify Microsoft OS drivers is unable to ID the NT Kernel in your Windows system. I don't know the reason for this. Unfortunately, there is little we can do with dump files without the corresponding symbol files.
Run the System File Checker/ Repair utility -
START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | type the following:

```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212
SFC & the CBS log - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

Validate your Windows OS installation at the Microsoft Genuine Advantage site.

WGA --> www.microsoft.com/genuine


You have quite a few outated drivers for a 2010-updated Windows 7 system - 

```
[font=lucida console]                                                                                         
9b3f9000 9b400000   ASMMAP   ASMMAP.sys   Sun Feb 04 14:52:50 2007 (45C63992)
9873b000 98743000   ATKACPI  ATKACPI.sys  Wed Dec 24 03:38:54 2008 (4951F51E)
9b3e7000 9b3edc80   habu     habu.sys     Mon Oct 23 00:09:47 2006 (453C408B)
8b86b000 8b93b000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Apr 20 20:40:42 2008 (480BE28A)
99c00000 99c11000   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Fri Feb 15 03:42:41 2008 (47B55081)
98635000 98649000   rimsptsk rimsptsk.sys Sun Jul 29 21:42:56 2007 (46AD4220)
98649000 9869b000   rixdptsk rixdptsk.sys Sun Jul 29 22:54:01 2007 (46AD52C9)
987ed000 987f2f00   seehcri  seehcri.sys  Wed Jan 09 03:41:37 2008 (478488C1)
9b3e0000 9b3e7000   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Sun May 11 23:20:30 2008 (4827B77E)
9b226000 9b3d1e80   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Sun Aug 10 22:14:10 2008 (489FA072)
9100e000 91017080   SRTSPX   SRTSPX.SYS   Tue Aug 19 14:49:52 2008 (48AB15D0)
986c0000 986ee500   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Dec 06 20:41:53 2007 (4758A4E1) - synaptics
828d9000 828e3b80   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Tue Jan 29 21:45:37 2008 (479FE4D1)
[/font]
```
`

See what you can find at system manufacturer's web site.

Did you run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4BD9-9E51-2497C146AF15&displaylang=en

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.




Windows 7 x86 - BSOD Bugcheck 0xd1

```
[font=lucida console] 
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032010-35474-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x8323f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x83387810
Debug session time: Fri Mar 19 18:55:06.976 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:44.677
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, 8bcd9ea1}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x86.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1C62x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1C62x86.sys
***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioCompleteNetBufferAndNetBufferListChain+35 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 8bcd9ea1, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  

Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.

If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

FAULTING_MODULE: 8323f000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bbf63

READ_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 00000000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
NETIO!NetioCompleteNetBufferAndNetBufferListChain+35
8bcd9ea1 8b08            mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8bcd9ea1 to 8328585b

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
807e3b1c 8bcd9ea1 badb0d00 00000000 00000206 nt+0x4685b
807e3b9c 8bcd8b48 a3289f00 00000001 807e3c00 NETIO!NetioCompleteNetBufferAndNetBufferListChain+0x35
807e3bbc 8b425cd4 a3289f00 807e3c00 00000000 NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+0xa2
807e3bfc 8bc848a6 0cabb1e4 00000000 a3289f00 wanarp!WanNdisSendComplete+0xe8
807e3c48 8bc205e2 00000000 a3289f00 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteNetBufferListsInternal+0x217
807e3c5c 9116b848 894065f0 a3289f00 00000000 ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferListsComplete+0x3a
807e3c80 8bc85fe9 89491660 00000000 00000000 pacer!PcFilterSendNetBufferListsComplete+0xb4
807e3ca0 8bc86e86 879f60e0 8710fca4 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompletePacketToNetBufferLists+0x77
807e3cc4 9879f7d7 029f60e0 8710fca4 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteX+0x248
807e3ce0 9879c045 891fee30 85b4f840 8710fca4 ndiswan!CompleteNdisPacket+0xda
807e3d08 9879c25b 85b4f840 00000000 85c05064 ndiswan!CompleteSendDesc+0x134
807e3d24 8bc4c01c 00000000 00000001 85c0f908 ndiswan!ProtoCoSendComplete+0xb1
807e3d48 8bcab942 00000000 85b27118 85c05064 ndis!ndisMCoSendCompleteToNdisPacket+0x210
807e3d5c 987b418f 00000000 85b27118 85c05064 ndis!NdisMCoSendComplete+0x15
807e3d7c 987b6fc4 00000000 85c05064 85bfd008 raspppoe!DereferencePacket+0x13f
807e3d94 8bc8620d 871f9f28 85c05064 00000000 raspppoe!PrSendComplete+0x50
807e3db4 8bc8609c 00bfd008 85c05064 00000000 ndis!ndisSendCompleteWithPause+0xaf
807e3dd8 8bc848a6 85bfd008 00000000 00000001 ndis!ndisMSendNetBufferListsCompleteToNdisPackets+0x7c
807e3e24 8bc205e2 00000000 8598ec50 00000001 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteNetBufferListsInternal+0x217
807e3e38 9116b848 88ff89a0 8598ec50 00000001 ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferListsComplete+0x3a
807e3e5c 8bc84f0a 88ff86d0 8598ec50 00000001 pacer!PcFilterSendNetBufferListsComplete+0xb4
807e3e80 929da4ac 876230e0 8598ec50 00000001 ndis!NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete+0xa4
807e3eb8 929dea67 88b879b4 00000001 859e30c8 L1C62x86+0x54ac
807e3ed4 929dec2c 00000000 807e3f10 807e3f20 L1C62x86+0x9a67
807e3ee4 8bc72309 88b87000 00000000 807e3f10 L1C62x86+0x9c2c
807e3f20 8bc1d9f4 859e30dc 009e30c8 00000000 ndis!ndisMiniportDpc+0xe2
807e3f48 832a74b5 859e30dc 859e30c8 00000000 ndis!ndisInterruptDpc+0xaf
807e3fa4 832a7318 807c3120 85aef030 00000000 nt+0x684b5
807e3ff4 832a6adc a3f61b9c 00000000 00000000 nt+0x68318
807e3ff8 a3f61b9c 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt+0x67adc
832a6adc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0xa3f61b9c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!NetioCompleteNetBufferAndNetBufferListChain+35
8bcd9ea1 8b08            mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!NetioCompleteNetBufferAndNetBufferListChain+35

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8337617c ebx=807e3b02 ecx=0000000c edx=00000000 esi=807c3120 edi=00000000
eip=8328585b esp=807e3b04 ebp=807e3b1c iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt+0x4685b:
8328585b 833dc42a3a8300  cmp     dword ptr [nt+0x163ac4 (833a2ac4)],0 ds:0023:833a2ac4=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
807e3b1c 8bcd9ea1 badb0d00 00000000 00000206 nt+0x4685b
807e3b9c 8bcd8b48 a3289f00 00000001 807e3c00 NETIO!NetioCompleteNetBufferAndNetBufferListChain+0x35 (FPO: [3,0,4])
807e3bbc 8b425cd4 a3289f00 807e3c00 00000000 NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+0xa2 (FPO: [2,0,4])
807e3bfc 8bc848a6 0cabb1e4 00000000 a3289f00 wanarp!WanNdisSendComplete+0xe8 (FPO: [3,9,4])
807e3c48 8bc205e2 00000000 a3289f00 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteNetBufferListsInternal+0x217 (FPO: [3,11,4])
807e3c5c 9116b848 894065f0 a3289f00 00000000 ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferListsComplete+0x3a (FPO: [3,0,0])
807e3c80 8bc85fe9 89491660 00000000 00000000 pacer!PcFilterSendNetBufferListsComplete+0xb4 (FPO: [3,3,4])
807e3ca0 8bc86e86 879f60e0 8710fca4 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompletePacketToNetBufferLists+0x77 (FPO: [3,0,4])
807e3cc4 9879f7d7 029f60e0 8710fca4 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteX+0x248 (FPO: [3,2,0])
807e3ce0 9879c045 891fee30 85b4f840 8710fca4 ndiswan!CompleteNdisPacket+0xda (FPO: [3,0,0])
807e3d08 9879c25b 85b4f840 00000000 85c05064 ndiswan!CompleteSendDesc+0x134 (FPO: [2,2,4])
807e3d24 8bc4c01c 00000000 00000001 85c0f908 ndiswan!ProtoCoSendComplete+0xb1 (FPO: [3,0,4])
807e3d48 8bcab942 00000000 85b27118 85c05064 ndis!ndisMCoSendCompleteToNdisPacket+0x210 (FPO: [3,2,0])
807e3d5c 987b418f 00000000 85b27118 85c05064 ndis!NdisMCoSendComplete+0x15 (FPO: [3,0,0])
807e3d7c 987b6fc4 00000000 85c05064 85bfd008 raspppoe!DereferencePacket+0x13f (FPO: [1,0,4])
807e3d94 8bc8620d 871f9f28 85c05064 00000000 raspppoe!PrSendComplete+0x50 (FPO: [3,0,4])
807e3db4 8bc8609c 00bfd008 85c05064 00000000 ndis!ndisSendCompleteWithPause+0xaf (FPO: [3,0,4])
807e3dd8 8bc848a6 85bfd008 00000000 00000001 ndis!ndisMSendNetBufferListsCompleteToNdisPackets+0x7c (FPO: [3,1,4])
807e3e24 8bc205e2 00000000 8598ec50 00000001 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteNetBufferListsInternal+0x217 (FPO: [3,11,4])
807e3e38 9116b848 88ff89a0 8598ec50 00000001 ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferListsComplete+0x3a (FPO: [3,0,0])
start    end        module name
80bc2000 80bca000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
82200000 82212000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
82212000 82256000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
82256000 82267000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
82267000 8227a000   nvhda32v nvhda32v.sys Fri Aug 21 16:23:35 2009 (4A8F0247)
8227a000 822a9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
822a9000 822c2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
822c2000 822dd000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
822dd000 822f7000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
822f7000 8233d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8233d000 8234d000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8234d000 82360000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
82360000 823e5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
823e5000 823fe000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
82600000 82611000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
82611000 8261c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8261c000 8262c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
82631000 828ce500   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Aug 12 06:25:21 2009 (4A829891)
828cf000 828d9000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
828d9000 828e3b80   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Tue Jan 29 21:45:37 2008 (479FE4D1)
828e4000 828fb000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
828fb000 82912000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
82912000 8291e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
8291e000 8292b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8292b000 829fb000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Apr 20 20:40:42 2008 (480BE28A)
83208000 8323f000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8323f000 8364f000   nt       ntkrnlpa.exe Tue Dec 08 03:06:34 2009 (4B1E090A)
8b400000 8b408000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
8b408000 8b413000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)
8b413000 8b423000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b423000 8b436000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8b43f000 8b4b7000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
8b4b7000 8b4c8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8b4c8000 8b4d0000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
8b4d0000 8b512000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b512000 8b5bd000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8b5bd000 8b5e7000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8b5e7000 8b5ef000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b5ef000 8b600000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8b606000 8b677000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b677000 8b685000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b685000 8b778000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
8b778000 8b781000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8b781000 8b7a7000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
8b7a7000 8b7ef000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8b7ef000 8b7fa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8b80a000 8b855000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8b855000 8b86b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8b86b000 8b93b000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Apr 20 20:40:42 2008 (480BE28A)
8b93b000 8b944000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8b944000 8b978000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8b978000 8b989000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8b989000 8b993000   AsDsm    AsDsm.sys    Fri Feb 13 01:13:31 2009 (49950F8B)
8b993000 8b99b000   lullaby  lullaby.sys  Wed Apr 01 05:37:40 2009 (49D335E4)
8b99b000 8b9f5000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8ba00000 8ba10000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
8ba10000 8bb3f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8bb3f000 8bb6a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8bb6a000 8bb7d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8bb7d000 8bbda000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8bbda000 8bbe8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8bbe8000 8bbf1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bc00000 8bc0e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8bc1c000 8bcd3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8bcd3000 8bd11000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8bd11000 8bd36000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8bd36000 8bd46000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8bd46000 8bd78000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8bd78000 8bd89000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8bd89000 8bdae000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8bdbb000 8bded000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8bded000 8bdfe000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:03 2009 (4A5BC8A3)
8be00000 8be2d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8be2d000 8be35000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8be3c000 8bf85000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
8bf85000 8bfb6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8bfb6000 8bff5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8bff5000 8bffd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
90a00000 90a2c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
90a36000 90a77000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
90a77000 90a81000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
90a81000 90a8b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
90a8b000 90a97000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
90a97000 90aaf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
90aaf000 90abd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
90abd000 90ade000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
90ade000 90af0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
90af0000 90ba7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
90ba7000 90bf2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
90bf2000 90c00000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
91000000 9100e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
9100e000 91017080   SRTSPX   SRTSPX.SYS   Tue Aug 19 14:49:52 2008 (48AB15D0)
91018000 9103b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:17:34 2010 (4B46A3CE)
9103b000 91076000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:17:54 2010 (4B46A3E2)
91076000 91091000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
91091000 910fb000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 12:37:10 2009 (4A085436)
910fb000 9111a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
9111a000 9113c780   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Nov 20 19:22:10 2009 (4B0732B2)
9113d000 91154000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
91154000 9115f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
9115f000 91166000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
91166000 91185000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
9118e000 91195000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
91195000 9119c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
9119c000 911a8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
911a8000 911c9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
911c9000 911d6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
911d6000 911de000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
911de000 911e6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
911e6000 911ee000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
911ee000 911f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
9200b000 92960580   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Jul 02 03:45:26 2009 (4A4C6596)
92961000 92962080   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Thu Jul 02 03:12:26 2009 (4A4C5DDA)
92963000 9299c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
9299c000 929bb000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
929bb000 929c6000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
929c6000 929d5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
929d5000 929e7000   L1C62x86 L1C62x86.sys Sun Dec 20 22:45:51 2009 (4B2EEF6F)
929e7000 92a00000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
98600000 98634000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
98635000 98649000   rimsptsk rimsptsk.sys Sun Jul 29 21:42:56 2007 (46AD4220)
98649000 9869b000   rixdptsk rixdptsk.sys Sun Jul 29 22:54:01 2007 (46AD52C9)
9869b000 986b3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
986b3000 986c0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
986c0000 986ee500   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Dec 06 20:41:53 2007 (4758A4E1)
986ef000 986f0700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
986f1000 986fe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
986fe000 98737000   a5nhpriy a5nhpriy.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:41 2009 (4A5CF4C9)
98737000 9873a700   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
9873b000 98743000   ATKACPI  ATKACPI.sys  Wed Dec 24 03:38:54 2008 (4951F51E)
98743000 98750000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
98750000 98762000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
98762000 9877a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
9877a000 98785000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
98785000 987a7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
987a7000 987bf000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
987bf000 987d6000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
987d6000 987ed000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
987ed000 987f2f00   seehcri  seehcri.sys  Wed Jan 09 03:41:37 2008 (478488C1)
987f3000 987f4380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
99c00000 99c11000   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Fri Feb 15 03:42:41 2008 (47B55081)
99c11000 9a1f0000   NETw5s32 NETw5s32.sys Tue Sep 15 15:40:15 2009 (4AAFED9F)
9a1f0000 9a1fa000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:02 2009 (4A5BC8A2)
9acc0000 9af0a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:26:26 2009 (4A5BC2A2)
9af20000 9af29000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
9af50000 9af6e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
9b200000 9b213000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
9b213000 9b219480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
9b21a000 9b225000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
9b226000 9b3d1e80   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Sun Aug 10 22:14:10 2008 (489FA072)
9b3d2000 9b3df180   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:50:57 2009 (4A5BC861)
9b3e0000 9b3e7000   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Sun May 11 23:20:30 2008 (4827B77E)
9b3e7000 9b3edc80   habu     habu.sys     Mon Oct 23 00:09:47 2006 (453C408B)
9b3ee000 9b3f9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
9b3f9000 9b400000   ASMMAP   ASMMAP.sys   Sun Feb 04 14:52:50 2007 (45C63992)
a5626000 a56bd000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
a56bd000 a56c7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a56c7000 a56e8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:05:06 2009 (4B1E08B2)
a56e8000 a56f5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
a56f5000 a5744000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
a5744000 a5795000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:05:37 2009 (4B1E08D1)
a5795000 a57bf000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
a57bf000 a57c8000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)

Unloaded modules:
91091000 910a9000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bdae000 8bdbb000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9101a000 910ea000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
910ea000 910fb000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9113d000 9118e000   SRTSP.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
90a00000 90a2c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
986fe000 98737000   a5nhpriy a5nhpriy.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:41 2009 (4A5CF4C9)
8b7a7000 8b7ef000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8b99b000 8b9f5000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
98750000 98762000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8b93b000 8b944000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8b989000 8b993000   AsDsm    AsDsm.sys    Fri Feb 13 01:13:31 2009 (49950F8B)
9b3f9000 9b400000   ASMMAP   ASMMAP.sys   Sun Feb 04 14:52:50 2007 (45C63992)
a57bf000 a57c8000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
9873b000 98743000   ATKACPI  ATKACPI.sys  Wed Dec 24 03:38:54 2008 (4951F51E)
8b408000 8b413000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)
91195000 9119c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
90aaf000 90abd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8b4c8000 8b4d0000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
823e5000 823fe000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
9af50000 9af6e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
910fb000 9111a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8b512000 8b5bd000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8bd89000 8bdae000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8b4d0000 8b512000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
98737000 9873a700   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
8bb7d000 8bbda000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8b400000 8b408000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
98743000 98750000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8291e000 8292b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
90a97000 90aaf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
90a8b000 90a97000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8bd78000 8bd89000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
822a9000 822c2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
82600000 82611000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8292b000 829fb000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Apr 20 20:40:42 2008 (480BE28A)
828cf000 828d9000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
90af0000 90ba7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
92963000 9299c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
a5795000 a57bf000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
8b978000 8b989000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8b944000 8b978000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8bbe8000 8bbf1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bd46000 8bd78000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8bf85000 8bfb6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
9b3e7000 9b3edc80   habu     habu.sys     Mon Oct 23 00:09:47 2006 (453C408B)
83208000 8323f000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
9299c000 929bb000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
9b200000 9b213000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
9b213000 9b219480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
9b3ee000 9b3f9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
82360000 823e5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8be2d000 8be35000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
9869b000 986b3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
8b86b000 8b93b000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Apr 20 20:40:42 2008 (480BE28A)
90ade000 90af0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
986b3000 986c0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
82912000 8291e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80bc2000 80bca000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
98600000 98634000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8bb6a000 8bb7d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8bd11000 8bd36000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
929d5000 929e7000   L1C62x86 L1C62x86.sys Sun Dec 20 22:45:51 2009 (4B2EEF6F)
8261c000 8262c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
822c2000 822dd000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8b993000 8b99b000   lullaby  lullaby.sys  Wed Apr 01 05:37:40 2009 (49D335E4)
8b43f000 8b4b7000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
82611000 8261c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
986f1000 986fe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
9b21a000 9b225000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8b855000 8b86b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
9111a000 9113c780   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Nov 20 19:22:10 2009 (4B0732B2)
82200000 82212000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
91018000 9103b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:17:34 2010 (4B46A3CE)
9103b000 91076000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:17:54 2010 (4B46A3E2)
91076000 91091000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
911ee000 911f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8b5e7000 8b5ef000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8bb3f000 8bb6a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
90a81000 90a8b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8bd36000 8bd46000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8bc1c000 8bcd3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
9877a000 98785000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8233d000 8234d000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
98785000 987a7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
82256000 82267000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8bc00000 8bc0e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8bdbb000 8bded000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8bcd3000 8bd11000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
99c11000 9a1f0000   NETw5s32 NETw5s32.sys Tue Sep 15 15:40:15 2009 (4AAFED9F)
91000000 9100e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
90a77000 90a81000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
8323f000 8364f000   nt       ntkrnlpa.exe Tue Dec 08 03:06:34 2009 (4B1E090A)
8ba10000 8bb3f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
9118e000 91195000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
92961000 92962080   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Thu Jul 02 03:12:26 2009 (4A4C5DDA)
82267000 8227a000   nvhda32v nvhda32v.sys Fri Aug 21 16:23:35 2009 (4A8F0247)
9200b000 92960580   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Jul 02 03:45:26 2009 (4A4C6596)
822f7000 8233d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
91166000 91185000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8b5ef000 8b600000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8b5bd000 8b5e7000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8bbda000 8bbe8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
a5626000 a56bd000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
8227a000 822a9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8b4b7000 8b4c8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
98762000 9877a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
987a7000 987bf000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
987bf000 987d6000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
987d6000 987ed000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
90a36000 90a77000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
911d6000 911de000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
911de000 911e6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
911e6000 911ee000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8be00000 8be2d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
99c00000 99c11000   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Fri Feb 15 03:42:41 2008 (47B55081)
98635000 98649000   rimsptsk rimsptsk.sys Sun Jul 29 21:42:56 2007 (46AD4220)
98649000 9869b000   rixdptsk rixdptsk.sys Sun Jul 29 22:54:01 2007 (46AD52C9)
8234d000 82360000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
82631000 828ce500   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Aug 12 06:25:21 2009 (4A829891)
8b781000 8b7a7000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
929e7000 92a00000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
a56bd000 a56c7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
987ed000 987f2f00   seehcri  seehcri.sys  Wed Jan 09 03:41:37 2008 (478488C1)
9b3e0000 9b3e7000   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Sun May 11 23:20:30 2008 (4827B77E)
9b226000 9b3d1e80   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Sun Aug 10 22:14:10 2008 (489FA072)
8bff5000 8bffd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
91091000 910fb000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 12:37:10 2009 (4A085436)
8b685000 8b778000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
9100e000 91017080   SRTSPX   SRTSPX.SYS   Tue Aug 19 14:49:52 2008 (48AB15D0)
a5744000 a5795000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:05:37 2009 (4B1E08D1)
a56f5000 a5744000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
a56c7000 a56e8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:05:06 2009 (4B1E08B2)
9b3d2000 9b3df180   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:50:57 2009 (4A5BC861)
987f3000 987f4380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
986c0000 986ee500   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Dec 06 20:41:53 2007 (4758A4E1)
8be3c000 8bf85000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
a56e8000 a56f5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
828d9000 828e3b80   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Tue Jan 29 21:45:37 2008 (479FE4D1)
91154000 9115f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
9113d000 91154000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8ba00000 8ba10000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
9af20000 9af29000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
90abd000 90ade000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
90bf2000 90c00000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
828fb000 82912000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
986ef000 986f0700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
929c6000 929d5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
82212000 82256000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
90ba7000 90bf2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
828e4000 828fb000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
929bb000 929c6000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
8b7ef000 8b7fa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
9119c000 911a8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
911a8000 911c9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8b413000 8b423000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b80a000 8b855000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8bfb6000 8bff5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
9a1f0000 9a1fa000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:02 2009 (4A5BC8A2)
8bded000 8bdfe000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:03 2009 (4A5BC8A3)
8b423000 8b436000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
911c9000 911d6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8b606000 8b677000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b677000 8b685000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
9115f000 91166000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
9acc0000 9af0a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:26:26 2009 (4A5BC2A2)
8b778000 8b781000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
822dd000 822f7000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)

Unloaded modules:
91091000 910a9000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bdae000 8bdbb000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9101a000 910ea000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
910ea000 910fb000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9113d000 9118e000   SRTSP.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000000 8bcd9ea1
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

by [color=navy]jcgriff2   
  
J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color] 
  
  [color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

 
[/font]
```


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,


- Sorry I didn't notice you could save the results from win 7 upgrade advisor, anyway I've re-ran it and attached the results herewith.


- With the Synaptics driver, something strange happened. I couldn't locate syntp.sys anywhere in C:\Windows\System32\drivers, actually it's not anywhere in C:\Windows\System32, should I try to install the newer driver version that I have again?


- I have, however, got the latest Atheros driver installed (from the page you've given me - http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx), where I assumed [89]AR813x_AR815x_v1.0.0.33_WHQL.rar was the right driver for my system?


- I ran "sfc /scannow" in cmd (needed admin rights), it didn't ask for a restart, but instead said "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them." I've attached the .log file that was created with it.


- OS validated - it didn't say anything needs to be repaired, see attached in next post.


- As for the other drivers, as I couldn't tell where most of them are from (windows just says all my drivers are updated form device manager, I've updated the one that I know (habu - my mouse), and for the rest of them I'm going to go back to ASUS and install all the drivers they have there - that is safe, right?


Thanks again! Sorry sometimes I can't reply as often as I'm in an accelerated course in Uni that's sucking most of my life away.


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Here're the results from WGA.


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

About a week ago I have updated most of the drivers that I could find from ASUS's and other relevant websites.

However the random BSOD problem when I use BitComet persists.

Today I got time to run the driver verifier again twice, which pointed in it's BSODs to "habu.sys" both times, but I am certain that the driver for my habu mouse is up to date (version 2.21, firmware ver. 2.03).

I've attached the minidumps (1 for the BSOD while using BitComet, 2 from the verifier) here. 

I've actually ran the verifier three times, but the first time a minidump wasn't created, could it be that prior to using sys restore (after BSOD from the verifier) I should have copied the dumps out onto desktop?

Also attached are the BSODs from the three times I ran the verifier today, and three of the BSODs in the past week.

Thanks again


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

This morning another BSOD came up, but this time I noticed instead of "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" it read "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL".

I have been running BitComet at the time for about 8-9hours overnight (and it was still on) when this happened. In saying that, I should note my laptop gets a 6-10 hour rest everyday.

Attached is a copy of the minidump and the BSOD.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## CenTiSoN (Mar 14, 2010)

bump.

please help...


----------

